
Scaling Engineering Teams via Writing Things Down and Sharing – Aka RFCs - gregdoesit
https://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/scaling-engineering-teams-via-writing-things-down-rfcs/
======
adzz
Seems like a good idea of you know what you are building is not going to
change significantly. Might be overkill for prototyping things in early stage
start ups.

